# Help! We're Moving & Want to take our Bonded Pigeon with us



## Pigeon Convert (May 26, 2004)

Last spring a pigeon made a nest on our porch, despite our repeated discouragement. She managed to lay two eggs, both which miraculously escaped the claws of the neighbours cats. We only knew they were up there when one day we walked out our front door and found a semi-naked baby pigeon on the porch, it had fallen off the pillar in the ill-advised nest.

Being holistic healers, my partner and I picked up the poor fellow, patched him up and put him back in the nest. The next time we left the house, he heard my voice and launced himself off the pillar. He was okay the 2nd time, but before going to bed, I took a peak outside, and again found him/her on the ground - sadly this time we were unable to patch him back up and he died. We then found the larger sibling still on the porch pillar - calling for his sibling.

Over the next few days, we bonded with the remaining pigeon and he with us. We built a sturdier nest for him, and his mom came back to feed him during the day. As he grew, we played with him and he sat on us, called to us, etc. When he was old enough, we helped teach him how to fly.

When it was time for him to leave the nest, 3 or 4 pigeons arrived to nag him out of the nest - it seemed like "tough love" to us, but then again, he was relunctant to leave. During this period, we had named "our" pigeon "Bossy" - because he had been bossing his smaller sibling around.

When Bossy left the nest, we didn't see him for a couple of weeks, and then one day he came back. We gave him some seeds and his favourite corn, he then started returning once a day for seeds, and would hang out with/or on us for awhile. A couple weeks later, he showed up with a mate, and we begin feeding both of them.

Now to summon Bossy, we go out on the porch and call him, and usually within 15 minutes or so he turns up, grabs a bite to eat and leaves, sometimes his mate is with him, sometimes not. Lately he's been coming alone, because we think his mate is busy guarding a nesting site.

Now the problem. The house we live in has been sold. The new owners will definetly not be pigeon friendly. We want to take our friend Bossy to our new place, but it's across town. Can anyone suggest how to do this?

It was easier when both he and his mate were coming for food, because then we could grab both of them, put them in a box/cage and take them with us. But now that the mate is not coming, if we grab him and transport him to the new location, will he be able to find his way back to his mate? Will he be able to find his way back to our new house? We are moving on Feb. 19th, so need a solution pretty quick.

We would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there and welcome,

You are really in quite a tough spot over this one. I only see one alternative which is in Bossy's best interest right now, and that is to stop feeding him. He most likely has other food sources anyways so this shouldn't be as harsh as it sounds. You really don't want him returning to your old house if the new owners will most likely not be pigeon friendly. He will keep returning as long as you are feeding him. Taking him with you isn't a good idea either because it would take time for him to "home" to your new place, even though he mostly likely could learn to. There are too many uncertainties here to mess with. The only other option I can see is to attempt to capture him on his own and take him with you to your new place. By doing this, you run the risk of separating him from a mate or babies he might have hidden somewhere nearby. I empathize with you in this situation but I don't see any choice but to offer your own "tough love". Perhaps someone else will have a suggestion so hang in there.

Keep us updated,


----------



## Pigeon Convert (May 26, 2004)

*Re Bossy*

Hi thanks for your response. You're right, it will probably be harder on us then Bossy not to feed him, but it's hard when he flies down to the porch and lands by the food bowl waiting, or hovers in front of the door.

He would be easy to capture, as he still trusts us, and sometimes lands on my partner's shoulder, and would let me grab him. But we know he has a mate, and I wouldn't want to separate them. She's grown to trust us a little, but is much more wary so capturing her would be a little more difficult, and that's if she shows up to feed before we leave.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*BOSSY & FRIEND*

I can't offer anything better then Brad. Unfortnately, even if you managed to grab them both, there is a good chance that some babies in a nest some where, will need Mom and Dad to feed them.

Perhaps you should consider keeping a bird or two at your new home ? Once you have been exposed to the joy and delight that these birds offer, you will find that it grows on you. I am sure, that for a good long time to come, every time you see a pigeon flying nearby, you will find yourself straining to see if it is your Bossy.  

Is there any possibility that you can maintain some birds at your new home ?


----------



## Pigeon Convert (May 26, 2004)

Isn't it a little too early for there to be eggs in the nest? When do pigeons usually start laying eggs?

There is another pair of pigeons that is attempting to nest on our porch now and we are trying to chase them away, because a) the cats can and do get up there, and b) the new owner will probably put out poison, but besides accumulating twigs and leaves, they don't have any eggs up there as of yet.

I've always had birds in my life, I grew up with three amazon parrots, later had a conure and a senegal parrot, and currently am enjoying living with my partner's two cockatiels. So it isn't that we lack for bird company! ;-) We've just never had an "outside" bird before, nor did we ever appreciate the personality and intelligence of the pigeon before Bossy.

However, since Bossy is bonded to us, and does not have the same fear factor of humans as, say his mate does, we're really worried about what will happen to him when we leave. Sometimes he just comes to visit, and doesn't even eat, he just hangs out with us. So if he comes back to the house when the new owners are here, lands on their porch bench, looking for us, there is no telling what unspeakable things they will do to him. I've met the new owner, and it's a sure thing that he'll want to get rid of the pigeons that have been hanging around the house, and that probably means putting out poison. I'd hate to see that happen to any bird or creature, let alone a bird that has grown up trusting humans!

Arrggggh!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again,

I can sense your concern, worry and frustration over this matter. I wish I knew what to suggest but it's a very difficult situation. Pigeons lay eggs all year round. So it is possible that Bossy has a mate and eggs/babies somewhere nearby. It is also possible that there is no nest or babies, but would you want to take that chance by snatching him and then having his young left to an uncertain fate? I think it's best now that you discourage his returning to your house as soon as possible. I'm sorry, I can't think of anything else to do that would work here since we just don't know whether he's got a nest or not.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Convert,

The fact that another pair wants to build a nest at your locale, answers your question about egg laying. Pigeons build nests to lay eggs. The conditions in your area, must be good for raiseing a family, and that is what they are doing.

The "tough" love part must kick in to prevent harm from coming to Bossy. Stop feeding him, and chase him off the porch with a little gusto. Bang a few pots and pans together and tell him to get up and go get a job !! oh..er...I must have been thinking of the 32 year old living at home.  

His feelings won't be hurt, it will hurt you more then him. He will move on and do what wild birds do, look for food.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Can you make arrangements for the new owner to understand that this is a pet pigeon.

I suggest that you try to see where "Bossy" is flying off to, I think that he is probably fairly close by nesting up, if there is a chance to relocate him and his family that would be fine, and it would take a while for him to be re-home to another area so you would need to plan on a cage. 

Please advise us if you are able to locate where he is going to at night as the male birds always sit the nest at night and if you plan the move, it would be easier to get the female when she is on the nest if it is possible also.

Ellen


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

*Seperation Anxiety*

I'm with Brad on this one. I have been hand raising many ferals and using my home as a release and support area. I get to see them build families, eat, look them over daily to see if anyone is hurt or ill.

I often thought, how in the world will I catch all my hand raised, or rescued birds if I should ever leave. Well...when we got our first hurricane this past year, it changed my way of thinking. I couldn't get them all to come in. I was so afraid that they were going to be hurt.

I was out of state, with the one baby I could help, and 4 hurricanes later, they survived well, without me feeding them, even without my presence.

That being said, it wasn't hard on my birds that I was gone. It was hard on me. Now if I ever move, I know that they will be alright without me. Yong


----------

